# Atlanta Hawks draft pick question???



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Now I understand that the Suns will get the first round draft pick no matter where they finish in 2008...

I guess my question would be is say the Hawks end up with the 4th worst record in the league but get the first pick via the NBA Draft lottery..

Would that pick belong to us or would it belong to Atlanta??


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

the rattler said:


> Now I understand that the Suns will get the first round draft pick no matter where they finish in 2008...
> 
> I guess my question would be is say the Hawks end up with the 4th worst record in the league but get the first pick via the NBA Draft lottery..
> 
> Would that pick belong to us or would it belong to Atlanta??




If they got the first pick in this years draft, it would be theirs.

But in 2008, whatever pick they get we get. I think if they get the 4th/7th pick in
this years draft, the Suns will use it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

the rattler said:


> Now I understand that the Suns will get the first round draft pick no matter where they finish in 2008...
> 
> I guess my question would be is say the Hawks end up with the 4th worst record in the league but get the first pick via the NBA Draft lottery..
> 
> Would that pick belong to us or would it belong to Atlanta??


That happened, they keep it this yr, because they won the lottery and finished in the top 3. Record doesn't matter for that.


----------



## lessthanjake (Jul 4, 2005)

It would belong to Atlanta. I think it belongs to the Suns if it is not in the top 3 or maybe top 5. I forget. But in any case, the Suns arent gonna get Oden or anything but they still will likely get a very good player in this draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lessthanjake said:


> It would belong to Atlanta. I think it belongs to the Suns if it is not in the top 3 or maybe top 5. I forget. But in any case, the Suns arent gonna get Oden or anything but they still will likely get a very good player in this draft.



Yeah, it's top 3 protected.

I hope Hawks do finish in the top 3 though, so it's unprotected next yr and that draft will deep in it's own right, or maybe deeper if some don't come out this yr.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

i'd prefer to have it this year, considering that if the hawks get a top three pick they're likely getting Oden, Durant, or Noah/Wright. Combine that with their current talent and i think they'll be a much improved team next year, and thus the draft pick will be considerably lower.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ezmo said:


> i'd prefer to have it this year, considering that if the hawks get a top three pick they're likely getting Oden, Durant, or Noah/Wright. Combine that with their current talent and i think they'll be a much improved team next year, and thus the draft pick will be considerably lower.



Yeah, but people think that every yr. All those perimeter players except Oden won't just come in and instantly make them a better team. They're still raw and have some ways to go. And Noah better not be picked in the lottery. He's just a role player.

But next yr, not to mention the people who don't come this yr possibly, the draft will likely end up with Derrick Rose, Michael Beasely, OJ Mayo, and Eric Gordon. Still deep in it's own right.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If the Hawks land outside of top 3, this is the sweetest year to use the pick. This is got to be the deepest draft since 2003. Oden, Durant, Thabeet, so many good players.

The rumor is that Oden and/or Durant won't declare, sop if we do wait another year, we have to pray to god that they aren't any good.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Oden and Durant will probably declare, they can not pass up the money for drafted players.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Oden = Olajuwon in people's minds


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Oden = Olajuwon in people's minds


Why do people think that? I have seen a few games and I do not see that.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If anything I see Shaq in David Robinsons body in Oden.

But there's an article saying that Oden might not declare, and Durant is unsure because he's really enjoying college.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Oden = Olajuwon in people's minds



huh? Oden does not have his range. Oden will be Oden.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, but people think that every yr. All those perimeter players except Oden won't just come in and instantly make them a better team. They're still raw and have some ways to go. And Noah better not be picked in the lottery. He's just a role player.
> 
> But next yr, not to mention the people who don't come this yr possibly, the draft will likely end up with Derrick Rose, Michael Beasely, OJ Mayo, and Eric Gordon. Still deep in it's own right.


Well i'm not worried as much about the talent factor, but rather that the pick would be lower next year. The hawks are a team on the rise (somewhat) and will be getting better as their talent matures. Say they finish in the top 3 this year, get oden, then they will have a rotation of something like:

Joe Johnson
Josh Childress
Josh Smith
Greg Oden
Marvin Williams
Zaza Pachulia
Tyronn Lue
Royal Ivey
Shelden Williams
Speedy Claxton
Salim Stoudamire

Now while that team won't be winning any titles anytime soon, I think it could very well (with the right 2nd round picks and/or free agent pickups) make waves and get closer to the playoffs in the East.

So if they do get their pick this year, we're talking the difference of a player around pick 5 versus a player around pick 10-16 (if they were to make the playoffs).


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm really hoping for the pick this year... mostly because it should be such a deep draft. If we end up with the #4 pick.. who knows we might even be able to package one of our other picks to move up and possibly snag Durant... though I wouldn't be sad to get Noah instead... who would automatically be one of the best rebounders on the team.. and would fit our running style really well. He'd be a great replacement to Thomas. If we could get Noah... and my man Rodney Stuckey (my sleeper pick.. that is if he declares) we'd be sitting pretty.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I would like the Suns to trade all three potential First round picks to move into the top 3, and have a crack at Oden or Durant. Let me borrow every Suns Fans' imagination for a bit... Say the Suns trade all three picks and a Player (KT & Banks) to the Bobcats for their Top 3 Pick, Mid- First Round Pick (via Raptors (which is top 15 protected)) and a Second Rounder. Ok, now the Suns have a great chance of drafting either Oden or Durant, ok now imagine the 2007-08 Phoenix Suns

Suns Draft Oden...
C- ODEN / Diaw
F- Amare / Mid First (from Raptors)
F- Matrix / JaJones
G- Bell / LB
G- Nash / Second Rounder or FA

OR 

Suns Draft Durant...
C- Amare / Mid First (from Raptors)
F- Matrix / Diaw
F- DURANT / JaJones
G- Bell / LB
G- Nash / Second Rounder or FA

Now, tell me that is not SICK. Thoughts?


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

The Suns have 3 1st round picks this year as long as the Hawks don't get in the top 3. If I were Phoenix I'd use them all. Here are some of the guys they could get:
Branden Wright, Julian Wright, Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Thaddeus Young, Marcus Williams, Chase Budinger, Darrell Arthur, Al Thorton, Dequan Cook, Corey Brewer, Aaron Afflao, Alando Tucker, Ty Lawson, Taurean Green, Dominic James. 3 of those guys would make them the best team in the NBA for a long, long time.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

if the suns get the 4th pick, i would love for the suns to get al horford or jo noah. it would be sweet if they could sucker some team in the lower lottery (in need of multiple youngster) into taking their two low 1st rounders. 

or the suns might take a euro player with their own pick and leave him in europe. i just don't see them keeping three 1st rounders due to cap reasons.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

dru_jones said:


> if the suns get the 4th pick, i would love for the suns to get al horford or jo noah. it would be sweet if they could sucker some team in the lower lottery (in need of multiple youngster) into taking their two low 1st rounders.
> 
> or the suns might take a euro player with their own pick and leave him in europe. i just don't see them keeping three 1st rounders due to cap reasons.


If they could trade the other 2 picks and get back into the teens they could get a guy like Darrell Arthur or Al Horton, guys who can play inside and have range. Both are 6-8/6-9 and can run the floor and are great athletes. Either way the Suns are going to be stacked the next few years.


----------

